# No More Shadowcat!!!! Those dip wicks!



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Seems the Shadow Cat is not part of the 2012 Martin lineup they sold the finger shooters down the river. I thought the 41.25 inch ATA bow was already a bit short now the longest they have is the Scepter at 40" seriously bumming!
http://issuu.com/martinarchery/docs/martin_archery_2012_catalog_1a_150dpi?mode=window&backgroundColor=%23222222

Jerks!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

I've seen pictures of the Specter, and it's good looking. Time will tell if it's a worthy replacement for the Shadowcat.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i think the new specter has a true one piece riser, while the SC had a three piece riser. i wonder what the cams will be like.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

carlosii said:


> i think the new specter has a true one piece riser, while the SC had a three piece riser. i wonder what the cams will be like.


Same as the ShadowCat (Nitro cams 1.5 and 2.0) but shorter BH, i.e. 7" instead of 7.75. As for a one-piece riser, they may stick to the same method as the Shadowcat, but they will have to tell us on that.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

One little difference to be expected from the lower BH is a wee bit more speed, 325-335 vs 320-325 for the ShadowCat. I don't know if they have a thermal grip for it, there were none for the ShadowCat...


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

It is a one piece riser it says that in the catalog. I expect that too many people complained about the joint above the sight window.
I think the pins and bolts they used would have been fine if they just moved them further apart widened the joint. As it is they are only about an inch apart and that just isn't enough.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I don't need another bow right now...or at all in 2012, but I think the SV is a good looking bow. Having shot Bowtech Constitutions for a number of years, I never found the 40" ATA to be a problem, so I have no worries there.

As for the three piece riser on the Cat; how long was that riser in production? How many failures have you heard of?

It is sad that bows longer than 37" ATA are now being made by less and less manufacturers, look at what Hoyt just did to their range. It is just a matter of time before we are all shooting used bows.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

b0w_bender said:


> It is a one piece riser it says that in the catalog. I expect that too many people complained about the joint above the sight window.
> I think the pins and bolts they used would have been fine if they just moved them further apart widened the joint. As it is they are only about an inch apart and that just isn't enough.


Not sure about the one piece riser here. The 2012 catalog mentions a *CNC machined solid block aluminum riser,* and the 2011 cataloge mentions, on the ShadowCat page: *CNC machined solid block aluminum riser,*. It could very well be a 3-piece riser again, but we need confirmation from Martin for this.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

After checking, the text on page 7 mentions a "one piece CNC'd solid aluminum riser"


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

When I bought my Scepter IV Elite. I told my Wife that it would be the last bow I would buy. It sure looks like it will be. It is the last bow that Martin built that will go down to my 26' draw lenght. Sure glad I bought an extra set of 17" Elite limbs for it.

Robert


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

I like my Mathews Conquest bows (40" A2A / 7" BH) but if I had over a 29" draw I would say otherwise. The market rules with archery and unfortunetly we are the minority in the sport. Like I posted below check out Stacey archery in Idaho. They build semi custom bows Targhee looks good. I just wish I could talk to someone who has one. The price looks good though.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I guess the 2 Shadowcats I have now should last me for the rest of my shooting life. The last bow I was shooting I got 30 years ago. So I am good to go.
Don.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Well Don you got it made you can have a new bow at any time just change the color of your riser and strings and you have a new bow and only your closest friend will know what you are doing lmao.Laz


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Madlaz said:


> Well Don you got it made you can have a new bow at any time just change the color of your riser and strings and you have a new bow and only your closest friend will know what you are doing lmao.Laz


 Good call there Laz.
Have you tryed that rest yet?
Don.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes i have just last week works pretty well but my problem is with this type of rest i have trouble keeping the arrow from falling off unless icant the bow at draw sometimes my draw is just not smooth enough tend to hit the rear wall to hard when i get excited.If I Can stay cool and relaxed it works great got to get the end of the wire bent correctly will keep playing with it thanks .Laz


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Madlaz said:


> Yes i have just last week works pretty well but my problem is with this type of rest i have trouble keeping the arrow from falling off unless icant the bow at draw sometimes my draw is just not smooth enough tend to hit the rear wall to hard when i get excited.If I Can stay cool and relaxed it works great got to get the end of the wire bent correctly will keep playing with it thanks .Laz


i've found my SC rolls over hard enough to bounce the arrow off the rest. don't know what the cure is for that.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

carlosii said:


> i've found my SC rolls over hard enough to bounce the arrow off the rest. don't know what the cure is for that.


What's your draw weight?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

carlosii said:


> i've found my SC rolls over hard enough to bounce the arrow off the rest. don't know what the cure is for that.


50 pounds. thanks for asking...:wink:


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

i shortened the draw stop on mine so it still felt like i had letoff and it barely dropped into a valley. the other thing you can do is if you are shooting a d loop use a tie in knot above the bottom knot on the d-loop and below the nock on your arrow. this puts pressure so your arrow stays on the rest better.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Maitland will be coming out with a 41" ATA bow on a 36" machined riser... called the Session.... here is a cut and paste from Rob Maitland's post:

Then there is the Session. This bow will be a target archers dream. 41" ata, 8" bh with a little speed. This will all be accomplished with the 36" riser platform and the most solid competition bow made to date.

The Maitland thread can be found here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1106216&p=1061179912&highlight=session#post1061179912

I am currently shooting the 38" Maitland Zeus which with a 36" riser is a finger shooters dream... IMO anyway. The Session should be even better. Can't wait to get a look at it when it comes out.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

carlosii said:


> i've found my SC rolls over hard enough to bounce the arrow off the rest. don't know what the cure is for that.


I've found this is quite a common issue with a number of the modern cam designs.

I use Free Flyte rests, set up to retract when the arrow is shot, with all my Bowtech Constitutions I never had a problem with bumping the arrow off the rest, but unless I draw very carefully, it can happen with my Shadowcat, Athens Excell and Merlin Excalibur. All are set at around 60 lbs and with a let off of 60 to 65%. The worst offender is the Shadowcat, probably because the draw up to the edge of the valley is so smooth and easy.

Simple solution: I have changed the magnet around in all my rests, so that they now hold in place. Problem solved.


----------



## vkrules (Aug 31, 2009)

Also make sure you still have that little piece of felt on the limb that the cam stop hits, it smooths out the bump a bit, lost mine and it would bump the arrow of the rest so I replaced it with a piece of velcro works fine.


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

*Two for sale*



b0w_bender said:


> Seems the Shadow Cat is not part of the 2012 Martin lineup they sold the finger shooters down the river. I thought the 41.25 inch ATA bow was already a bit short now the longest they have is the Scepter at 40" seriously bumming!
> http://issuu.com/martinarchery/docs/martin_archery_2012_catalog_1a_150dpi?mode=window&backgroundColor=%23222222
> 
> Jerks!


 I have two for sale if your into them,thanks mike


----------



## vkrules (Aug 31, 2009)

Aussie Nats held on the weekend, season is over now to well after the new year. No new shadowcat so i might try a scepter or pull the cat down and rebuild it. PS placed third mbf ( fingers sighted.)


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

vkrules said:


> PS placed third mbf ( fingers sighted.)


Nice shooting, congratulations.


----------



## vkrules (Aug 31, 2009)

NeilM said:


> Nice shooting, congratulations.


Thanks That's another one for the big cat. BIG BIG mistake dropping this bow martin!


----------

